# gstreamer failing to build



## Grey_Ash (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello ,
  I'm trying to compile gstreamer but I'm running into the following:



```
4) (__extension__ (0x000000ff00000000ULL))) >> 8) | (((guint64) (u.i) & 
(guint64
) (__extension__ (0x0000ff0000000000ULL))) >> 24) | (((guint64) (u.i) & 
(guint64
) (__extension__ (0x00ff000000000000ULL))) >> 40) | (((guint64) (u.i) & 
(guint64
) (__extension__ (0xff00000000000000ULL))) >> 56))));' at 
'0x00000000000000ffULL
'
  CC    
/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer/work/gstreamer-0.10.28/gst/tmp-introspec
tY4fcl8/Gst-0.10.o
  CC    
/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer/work/gstreamer-0.10.28/gst/tmp-introspectY4fcl8/Gst-0.10

GThread-ERROR **: file gthread-posix.c: line 14(g_thread_impl_init): 
error 'Function not implemented' during 'pthread_getschedparam (pthread_self(), 
&policy,
&sched)'
aborting...
Command '['/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer/work/gstreamer-0.10.28/gst/tmp-introspectY4fcl8/Gst-0.10', 
'--introspect-dump=/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer/work/gs
treamer-0.10.28/gst/tmp-introspectY4fcl8/types.txt,/usr/ports/multimedia/gstream
er/work/gstreamer-0.10.28/gst/tmp-introspectY4fcl8/dump.xml']' returned non-zero exit status -6
gmake[4]: *** [Gst-0.10.gir] Error 1
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1
```
 
Can anyone shed some light? Thanks.


----------

